# عاجل



## ابو البراء (24 فبراير 2007)

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:*لدى اسئلة كنت عايز اجابة عليها
وهى كالآتى:
ما حكم الغناء فى شريعتكم؟
ما حكم اللحية  فى ملتكم؟
ما حكم سب دين الاسلام ونبى الاسلام عندكم؟
ما حكم معاملة المسلمين فى دينكم؟
ما حكم تبرج النساء فى معتقداتكم؟
شكرا


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

*اهلا بالاخ ابو البراء 

فى البدايه لا نطلق لفظ حكم ... بل كل امر اما يليق او لايليق بى كمسيحى وابن للمسيح 

1- بالنسبه للغناء اذا كان فى مناسبه سعيده او ماشابه فلا مشكله 

بينما سماع الاغانى والهوس بها فهو لايليق ..... 

2- اللحيه .. مامعنى ماحكمها ؟؟ يعنى لو واحد اطلق لحيته مفيش مشكله هو حر 

بينما هى لازمه للكهنه والرهبان 

3- سب الاسلام واى معتقد دينى وسب المسلم واى شخص كان لا يليق مطلقا بالمسيحى 
فالمحبه اساس تعامل المسيح مع غير المسيحى 

كماقال المسيح له المجد ( مت 5:44  واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم )  

4- مع سؤال 3

5- لايليق بالمراه المسيحيه ان تتبرج او تتباهى بالزينه الا لرجلها .. فما حاجتها بالزينه لغير رجلها 
( يجب ملاحظه ان التزين فى حدود لاتسبب العثره لاحد , فلا مشكله ..... المبدا ليس عام )
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 فبراير 2007)

*

عاجل ؟؟!!



الغناء و الرقص الخلاعي الماجن اكيد حرام علينا 

لكن الغناء البسيط الهادف و الاغاني الهادئة لا مشكلة 

و سماع الموسيقى ليس حرام لكن الاكثار منها ليس محبذا فنحن دائما يجب ان نعطر اذاننا بالتسبيح و التراتيل 

بالنسبة لاطلاق اللحية فهي تدل على الزهد و النسك و لهذا لا يحلق الرهبان و الكهنة وجوههم 

اما عن التعامل مع غير المسيحيين فأي تعدي على الاخرين و معتقداتهم غير مقبول 

و حكم معاملة اي من الاديان الاخرى هو التعامل بانسانية و اساس المسيحية محبة القريب و قد اعطانا السيد المسيح له المجد مثل السامري الصالح ليبين ان كل انسان هو قريب لي في الانسانية مهما كان جنسه او دينه

و لهذا يجب ان نصلي من اجل الجميع و اجل خلاص نفوسهم 

و قد اجاب أخي عن موضوع التبرج بشكل وافي *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (24 فبراير 2007)

ابو البراء




> ما حكم سب دين الاسلام ونبى الاسلام عندكم؟



السب ممنوع لاي معتقد غير مسيحي ولكن النقاش في الاديان والمعتقدات الاخرى جائز


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

THE GALILEAN قال:


> ابو البراء
> 
> 
> 
> السب ممنوع لاي معتقد غير مسيحي ولكن النقاش في الاديان والمعتقدات الاخرى جائز



لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون؟؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 فبراير 2007)

*المهم المبدأ و الذي لا يلتزم يقدم حسابا يوم الدين ........ *


----------



## Kiril (24 فبراير 2007)

عمرنا ماشفنا مسيحي يسب مسلما او رسول الاسلام
و لكن ننتقده و نحلله


----------



## ابو البراء (25 فبراير 2007)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> عمرنا ماشفنا مسيحي يسب مسلما او رسول الاسلام
> و لكن ننتقده و نحلله



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
يبقى انت لا تدخل على غرفة الحوار الاسلامى 
ممكن تلاقى فيها مواضيع (اصلا مش معمولة لشبهة او مناظرة لا) معمولة عشان السب 
تلاقى عضو تانى حاطت الصور الدانمركية فى توقيعه
حاجات كتير ملهاش لازمة
ونادر جدا لو لقيت مسيحي يناظر بأدب واحترام
شكرا على اجابتكم
وجزى الله خيرا اخانا (على خطى الحبيب)


----------



## ابو البراء (25 فبراير 2007)

*سؤال مهم*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ماذا تعتقدون  فى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


----------



## steven gerrard (25 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز ابو البراء ( سوال بسيط بس هو اسمك ده اسم عالم مسلم كبير عندكم ولا مجرد اسم بس )

نبى الاسلام بالنسبه لنا ( من غير ماتزعل) هو مدعى نبوه كاذبه

وهذا مش تعنت مثلا مننا او بنكرهه مثلا او اى شئ ممكن انت تعتقده

ولكن خلاصه القول كما انت مرجعيتك هى كتابك وهكذا نحن

حذرنا المسيح من انبياء كذبه من بعده ولهذا الامر فقط لانعترف بالاسلام او نبيه

هذا هو موقفنا ليس تعنت او اى شئ اخر انما هو التزام بكتابنا المقدس

سلام ونعمه مع جميعكم
​


----------



## C@NDY (25 فبراير 2007)

> 2- اللحيه .. مامعنى ماحكمها ؟؟ يعنى لو واحد اطلق لحيته مفيش مشكله هو حر
> 
> بينما هى لازمه للكهنه والرهبان



انا كتير بشوف رهبان من غير لحيه
يعني هما كدا يعتبرون عاصين؟؟


----------



## steven gerrard (25 فبراير 2007)

لا مش عاصيين بس ممكن يكون ماطلعتلوش لحيه اساسا عادى فى رجاله كده​


----------



## ابو البراء (25 فبراير 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> اخى العزيز ابو البراء ( سوال بسيط بس هو اسمك ده اسم عالم مسلم كبير عندكم ولا مجرد اسم بس )
> 
> 
> [/]​



الاسم : هو كنيتى وهو مستحب فى الاسلام ان يتخذ الرجل لنفسه كنية ومش لازم يكون عنده اسم الولد الذى يقال له به كمثلى فانا ما عندى البراء ولا تزوجت  اصلا لكى يكون عندى والبراء 
نسبة للبراء بن عازب صحابى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم​


----------



## egyfinance (25 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا للاخ كيمو*

فهى اجابة فعلا من صلب الايمان المسيحى فعلا المسيحية لا تقول هذا حرام و هذا حلال بل هذا يليق بابن للمسيح له كل المجد اما عن اعتقادى فاعتقد ان الغناء بمعناه الراقى الجميل هو فن لائق و حسن علينا التمسك به اما الفن الهابط من كليبات مسفة غهو امر غير لائق ،و بالنسبة لاللحية فهى عموما لغير الاكليروس الكنسى غير ملزمة لاحد من اطلقها كمن حلقها مجرد موضوع شخصى لان المسيحية تتعامل مع الروح و العقل و ليس مع الشكل و المظهر الذى يخدع كثيرا ، اما عن خكم سب الاسلام و رسول الاسلام فهو بكل تاكيد مخطىء من يفعل هذا و لكن علينا ان نفرق بين السب كان ننعت فلان او شيئا بانه مثلا حيوان او مغفل و تافه او حمار او او او و بين النعت بوصف الشىء بما يستحق بان نقول عن رجل او شىء ما انه كاذب او مخادع او غشاش او مزور او زانى و كلها صفات تحول حاملها لا الى شخص مجنى عليه و مسبوب بل صفات تحوله الى ان يقع تحت طائلة القانون و الا لقلنا ان القاضى الذى يحاكم رجلا انه مزور بان القاضى يسب هذا الرجل ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!، السب غير النعت بصفات الاتهام و لتعلم ان ما من مسيحى الا و يؤمن بتلك النوعية من الصفات على رسول القران محمد الا لو سبه فهو هنا مخطىء و لا شك ،اما عن حكم معاملة المسلمين فهم كباقى البشر ينبغى ان يعاملوا بمحبة و احترام و ود و بل علينا ان نصلى بلا كلل من اجلهم ليعرفوا الحق و يتحرروا ،  اما عن تبرج النساء فلو كان تبرجها بهدف كما تقول عقيدتك بهدف الفتنة فهذا لا يليق طبعا اما لو كان لاى هدف اخر فهو امر مقبول و لا شك .


----------



## ابو البراء (1 مارس 2007)

هل لو مات مسلم على الاسلام يدخل النار؟  ان كان هل سيخرج منها ؟ وما صقات تلكم النار ؟
وما ضوابط دخول النار بالنسبة للمسيحين فى شريعتكم؟


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق ابو البراء*

:smil12:


----------



## egyfinance (1 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق ابو البراء*

فى المسيحية هناك حياة ابدية يعيشها فقط المخلصون بارواحهم فهم لا يزوجون فيها ولا يتزوجون و ليس فيها خمر و لا نساء الى اخر ما فى جدنة المسلمين هذه ، اما غير المخلصون قلهم جحيم ابدى عبارة عن بحيرات من الكبريت و النار الابدية يبقون فيها الى الابد ،  اما من هم المخلصون فهم المؤمنون بان يسوع المسيح هو رب و اله و مخلص شخصى لهم ثم اتبعوا هذا الايمان بالعمل بكل ما اوصانا به رب المجد فى الانجيل و العمل ايضا بكل ما شمله الكتاب المقدس من وصايا فالخلاص هنا بالايمان و الاعمال معا و ليس بواحد منها ، و من لا يؤمن هذا النوع من الايمان فلا يخلص ابدا ايا كان دينه او كانت ملته بلا استثناء.


----------



## ابو البراء (3 مارس 2007)

ماذا تقولون فى الارثوذوكس والكاسوليك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## egyfinance (4 مارس 2007)

*الى ابو البراء*

المسيحى سواء كاثوليكى او ارثوذوكسى او انجسلى كالما قبل يسوع المسيح كرب و اله و مخلص و اتبع كل اقواله و وصاياه فى كل اعماله فى الحياة فله الحياة الابدية بصرف النظر عن الملة او الكنيسة اللى بينتمى اليها ، كل ده مالهوش علاقة بالايمان لو فعلا كنت مؤمن اما غير كده فمافيش غير النار الابدية و الموت الابدى فى جهنم بردو بصرف النظر عن الملة او الكنيسة اللى بتنتمى ليها ، اما موضع ان اى حد مهما كان منصبه يتهم واحد تانى بانه بيهرطق او او او فده موض معناه ادانة سماوية لا طبعا برغم كل شىء فيه يوم دينونه هيقدم فيه كل انسان حساب عن كل عمل عمله او كل حرف اتكلمه فموش ادانة البشر هى النهائية لا طبعا فى ادانة السماء و هى الاهم على كل حال .


----------



## ابو البراء (5 مارس 2007)

*!!!!!!!!*

اذا فما الفارق بين كل هذه الكنائس ولما سميت كل كنيسة بهذا الاسم الذى تنتمى اليه


----------



## egyfinance (5 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق ابو البراء*

*اهلا بك و باسئلتك مرة اخرى و لو ان سؤالك هذا يحتاج الى كتب و موسوعات لاوفيه حقه و لكنى تيسيرا لك ساكتفى بزبدة القول كما يقولون دون الدخول فى التفاصيل ، الكنيسة الاولى فى اورشليم كانت واحدة كالطفل الصغير البيبى و لكن هذا الصغير بدءت تتضح معالمه فقط كلما كبر فى العمر فقد ارسل رسل كثيرون للكرازة ببشارة الملكوت لكل الارض القديمة وقتها فالى اوربا ذهب بطرس و بولس و بهما و باخرين تشكلت الكنيسة الغربية اى الكاثوليكية و معنى كلمة كاثوليكية اى الجامعة ، و ذهب الى مصر  القديس مرقس الرسول و فيها تاسست الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية التى تعنى كنيسة الطريق القويم او المستقيم و انتقلت تلك الكنيسةمنها الى الكثير من الدول الافريقية بعد ذلك كالحبشة و غيرها بل و تاثر بها بنو المشرق و اوربا الشرقية نفسها و ظل الخلاف بين الكنيستين خلافا لاهوتيا لا اكثر و لا اقل فكلا الكنيستين يؤمنان بكتاب مقدس واحد و يخضعان لتعاليم رب المجد و يتخذونه ربا و الها و مخلصا و لكن الاختلاف فقط فى طبيعة لاهوت رب المجد و موقع العذراء مريم البتول منها و كلها فى نظرى و نظر الاكثرين لا تشكل فارقا يخرج احدهما دون الاخر عن كونه مسيحيا مؤمنا بل الامر الفارق هو هل يتبع فعلا و قولا تعاليم ربنا يسوع ام لا ، و قد خرجت من الكنبية الكاثوليكية الجامعة الكنبية الانجيلية او البوتستانتية و الانتجيلية لانها سميت بهذا لكون مؤسسها كان مارتن لوثر الالمانى الشهير بقوله اللاتينى ( سولا اسكريبتيورا ) اى الكتاب المقدس وحده ولا شىء اخر رافضا تعاليم الاباء التى قال انها التى افسدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى وقته و لو انها مرت بفترة اصلاح كنسى و كانت ستمر بها حتما فقد بدءت حركة الاصلاح الكاثوليكية و الحق يقال قبل مجىء مارتن لوثر فقد بدءت مع حركات الدومينيكان و الفرنسيسكان و الويلدانيين و غيرهم  و شملت ظهور الرنيسانس او عصر النهضة الفنية و الادبية باختراع المطبعة و ظهور مايكل انجلو و غيره الكثيرين و كلها حركات اصلاحية سبقت مارتن لوثر و لكنها كلها كانت فقط ارهاصات للاصلاح الشامل فى القرن السادس عشر بعد ذلك و سبب الاحتياج للاصلاح لم يكن فى طبيعة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بل فى التغير فى اخلاقيات الاكليروس فيها فقد اعجبهم ارتباطهم بالبلاط الملكى الاوربى و هناك مقولة تروق لى تقول انه لو اختلط الدين بالسياسة فلابد و ان يفسد الدين بالسياسة ، و لكن مشكلة مارتن لوثر انه رغم الكثير و الكثير من مبادئه الحسنة الا ان بعض تلك المبادىء كان انكارا لبعض اسس المسيحية الكتابية نفسها فرغغبته العارمة فى تدمير كل سلطة الاكليروس الفاسد وقتذاك جعلته يرفض الكثير من اسس و مبادىء الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة بما افسد بعض جوانب حركته و هو ماشجع البعض لوصفه او اتهامه بالهرطقة و لكنى مع احترامى لمؤيديه او معارضيه فانا لا احبذ ادانة احد حتى لو كان مخطئا فى فكره فهناك ديان واحد سيدين الجميع و هو حى بيننا فلا نحتاج لاخر معه .
و عليه فكل تلك الكنائس مقبوله و لى فى النهاية ان اقول لك ان الخلاص اى الحياة الابدية مبنية على عالمين لو توفرا فى المسيحى لخلص :
الايمان اى الايمان بالمسيح ربا و الها و مخلصا ( من امن و اعتمد خلص )
العمل بما يؤيد هذا الايمان ( ايمان بدون اعمال صالحة هو ايمان ميت )
او كما تقولون فى الاسلام ( الايمان هو ما وقر فى القلب و صدقه العمل ) فكل من امن بما اوضحته و عمل ما يؤكد هذا الايمان فسيخلص ايا كانت كنيسته او انتمائاته المذهبية و اخيرا اشكرك على السؤال و اخر قولى .......... سلام .*


----------



## egyfinance (5 مارس 2007)

*اسف للاخطاء الاملائية اقصد الكنيسة الانجيلية او البروتستاتنتية و بروتستانتية من كلمة بروتستتيوت اى المحتج لانها كانت تجمع المحتجون على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الجامعة .*


----------



## ابو البراء (7 مارس 2007)

*عذرا egyfinance*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله شكرا على مجهودك ده يا egyfinance لكنى لم افهم شيئا :smil12:  ليتك تقطع الرد عن كنيسة كنيسة اى كل كنيسة تأخذ رد خاص بها ثم تعقد لم مقارنة بينهم شكرا لك على مجهودك
الصديق:
ابو البراء​


----------



## egyfinance (7 مارس 2007)

*الى الصديق ابو البراء*

*اقول لك ان الموضوع يمس تاريخ الكنيسة و يستحيل ان اوجزه لك هكذا فى مداخلة بسيطة و لكن على كل حال لك ان تعلم ان الكنيسة عموما بدءت كنيسة واحدة منذ القرن الاول الميلادى و استمرت هكذا حتى منتصف القرن الخامس الميلادى و ان اختلفت مسمياتها باختلاف تشئتها و منشئوها فقد تاسست الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على ايدى القديسين بطرس و بولس فى روما و قد تاثرت تلك الكنيسة ببعض عادات الامبراطورية الرومانية وقتها و لكنه تاثر لم يمس باى حال صلب العقيدة المسيحية و كمثال على ذلك تسمية شهور السنة طبقا للتقويم الجريجورى باسماء الكواكب و اسماء الاباطرة الرومان ، بينما الكنيسة الشرقية تاسست على يد القديس مرقس الرسول كاتب انجيل مرقس و قد تاثرت هى الاخرى ببعض العادات المصرية القديمة هى الاخرى و ايضا دون اى مساس بصلب العقيدة المسيحية و روحها و بقيت الكنيستان مختلفتا الاسم و لكن متحدتان فى كل شىء و كان نتيجة هذا الاتحاد و هذه الوحدة ان استفادت الكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية من خيرة عقول علمائها فى محاربة حركات الهرطقة فى القرن الثالث الميلادى بظهور هرطقات اريوس و التى شارك فى تفنيد هرطقاته عقول الكنيستين و ان كان ابرز تلك العقول هو القديس العظيم المصرى اثاناسيوس و ان كان وقتها لم يصل بعد لما وصل اليه بعد ذلك فى الكنيسة الارثوذوكسيةالشرقية من كونه اصبح فيما بعد بطريرك تلك الكنيسة و على العموم يشهد تاريخ الكنيسة ان كرسى الاسكندرية ظل منذ سنوات الكنيسة الاولى و كما ساذكر لك بعد قليل هو حامى الفكر اللاهوتى المسيحى من كل الهرطقات التى ظهرت و حتى اليوم.
و لكن فى مجمع خلقيدون سنة 451 م نشىء صراع فكرى لاهوتى حول طبيعة لاهوت رب المجد و علاقة هذا اللاهوت بناسوته و هو صراع و للحق شائك من ناحية و شديد الحساسية ايضا الا انه من الناحية الاخرى لا يؤثر كثيرا عليك كمسيحى لو اخذت بقرارات مجمع خلقيدون او اخذت باراء الكنيسة الشرقية وقتها و كان من نتيجة المجمع ان عدل فى قانون الايمان الذى شارك فى وضعه اثاناسيوس الرسول بما يتفق مع الفكر الجديد حول طبيعة لاهوت رب المجد و هو ما رفضته فى حينها الكنيسة الشرقية و مركزها ان ذاك كان كرسى الاسكندرية البابوى ، و ظل هذا الشرخ الفكرى على حاله طوال قرون و قرون و كان من اثره ان انعزلت الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، و بسبب سقوط الامبراطورية الرومانية فى ايدى قبائل اوربا الهمجية وقتها من هوهن و فلاندرز و فلمنك و قوط و كلها قبائل همجية تشبه البدو الرحل يركبون الجياد يحملون السيوف و يدخلون المدن و البلدات لفتحها و قد اثر هؤلاء على مستقبل الامبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة فسقطت و كان سقوطها مدويا ، فاصبحت تلك القبائل هى المتحكمة فى كل ارجاء الامبراطورية و نقلت مركزها من روما الى بيزنطة و اصبح اكثر المتحكمين فيها هم القوط الشماليين و الجنوبيين و بعد عمل تبشيرى قامت به الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بينهم اعتنق سادة اوربا الجدد و ورثة الامبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة اعتنقوا المسيحية و لكون البلاط الرومانى كان قريبا من البلاط الكنسى الكاثوليكى فقد رات تلك القبائل و اهمها القوط ان تستثمر خبرة الكنيسة فى ادارة امور الحكم توطيدا لنفوذهم و من هنا بدءت الكارثة بان تحول رجال الاكليروس المقدسين الى رجال سياسة منافقين و فاسدين فبدء الفساد يدب سنة بعد سنة و قرن بعد قرن فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ( و فى كل هذا و كنتيجة لبعد الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية عنها لم تتاثر بهذا الا تاثر اصحاب الارض بالمحتلين التوسعيين الاوربيين الجدد مدفوعين ببركات الاكليروس الجديد للكنيسة الكاثوليكية فكانت الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية بعيدة كل البعد عن هذا الفساد ) و هذا الفساد وصل الى قمته فى القرن 12 الميلادى ( و من ثمار هذا الفساد الغزوات الدموية الهمجية للصليبيين مدفوعين بنهم قادة اوربا للثروات و محاطين بهالة من القداسة الزائفة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ) و فى هذا القرن بدءت حركات الاصلاح كارهاصات ظهرت فى حركات الاباء الفرنسيسكان و الاباء الدومينيكان و الولدانيين اتباع والدو و هؤلاء كانوا يسيرون فى حقول اوربا مرتدين ثوبا واحدا و خفا رخيصا فى الارجل مبشرين برسالة المسيح بعيدا عن فساد الكنيسة اثروا كثيرا فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية و بدء فى وقت تالى عصر النهضة الرينيسانس و اختراع الة الطباعة و اصبحت هناك اهمية للكلمة السماوية التى كان يتحكم فيها هؤلاء الاكليروس فعرف الناس الحقيقة حقيقة الكلمة التى اخفاها رجال الكنيسة فبدء الاصلاح كامر ختمى على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية و فعلا مرت تلك الكنيسة بحركات اصلاحية عديدة بعضها اتى ثماره على الكنيسة ذاتها و بعضها انفصل عنها مثل حركات جون هس و زوينجلر التى اثرت اصلاحيا فى الكنيسة ثم حركات مارتن لوثر و جون كالفن الانفصالية التى اسست ما يطلق عليه بالكنيسة البروتوستانتية اى كنيسة المحتجين على فساد البلاط الكنسى ثم حين اعلن مارتن لوثر كلمته الشهيرة ( سولا اسكريبتيورا ) اللاتينية و معناها الكتاب وحده اصبح اسم تلك الحركة التى اصبحت طنيسة مستقلة تدعى الكنيسة الكتابية او الانجيلية ( ال ( ايفانجيليكالز شيرش ) كنيسة الانجيليين و قد بدءت تلك الكنيسة بمبادىء اصلاحية عظيمة و لكن الاندفاع الكبير نحو الاصلاح بلا روية او انضباط افرغ الكنيسة خاصتهم من الكثير من ميراث الكنيسة الجامعة الاولى و من ما حققته خلال قرونها الاولى الا انها استمرت تحمل ذات قانون الايمان المسيحى الكاثوليكى لمجمع خلقيدون فظلت مسيحيا عقيديا و روحيا اقرب للكنيسة الكاثوليكية منها للارثوذوكسية و لو ان تلك الكنائس الثلاث ظلت على ايمانها بصلب العقيدة المسيحية و روحها و ايمانها الحقيقى بالرب يسوع رب و اله و مخلص و تعمل بابنائها جاهدة على اتباع وصاياه و اقواله لنا فكلها مسيحية و ان ظل بعد كل هذا الصدع الخاص بقانون خلقيدون يشكل صدعا و شرخا صعبا فى الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية الواحدة التى يمثلها مجلس الكنائس العالمى حتى جاء البابا المعظم حامى الفكر اللاهوتى فى القرن العشرين حين سافر قداسة البابا ليمثل الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية فى سيبتمبر سنة 1971 فى الحوار اللاهوتى بين الكنائس الارثوذوكسية الشرقية كلها و بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الجامعة و تحت اشرفات هيئة pro orente  و كان عنوان المؤتمر فى تلك السنة ( تعاليم القديس كيرلس حول طبيعة السيد المسيح ) و فى هذا المؤتمر فاجىء قداسة البابا المعظم الحضور جميعا بصيغة جديدة حول طبيعة لاهوت المسيح و علاقته بناسوته و من عمقها الايمانى قبلها كل الحضور حتى قال احدهم لو كان قداسة البابا المعظم حاضرا مجمع نيقية ما حدث هذا الصدع ابدا و على اساس هذه الورقة التى قبلت دوليا بنيت جميع الاتفاقيات اللاهوتية بين الكنيستين الارثوذوكسية الشرقية و الكاثوليكية و وضعت الهيئة المنظمة بروازا فى مقرها الرئيسى فى فينا به تلك الورقة بخط يد قداسة البابا المعظم و كانت تلك الورقى هى اول اتفاق لاهوتى بين الكنيستين استمر لاكثر من خمسة عشر قرنا الم اقل لك ؟ الكرسى البابوى فى الاسكندرية هو حامى الايمان المسيحى من كل الهرطقات و الحركات الانفصالية؟ و بناءا على هذه الورقة كرمت جامعة بون قداسة البابا المعظم و قال فى هذا البروفيسور ديكان : (( جاء التحول الحاسم فى مسئلة الخلاف اللاهوتى المسيحى الذى استمر منذ مجمع خلقيدون سنة 451 فيما يتصل بالسيد المسيح اذا تضمن البيان المشترك لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث و قداسة البابا بولس السادس صيغة ايمانية مسيحية لتوجد المصالحة بين وجهتى نظلا الكنائس الحلقيدونية و اللا خلقيدونية و الخقيدونية ) ليكون قداسة البابا المعظم هو الوحيد الذى استطاع ان يرمم هذا الصدع العملاق بين الكنيستين ليجعلنى اقول لك اليوم بحق و بفخر و بسعادة ان الكنائس الثلاث اليوم عادت الى سابق عهدها الاول تختلف فقط فى ما بينها بسبب مؤسسيها و لكنها تتفق فى كل الامور المسيحية المتفق عليها بين المسيحيين جميعا .... ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت اليوم و ان لم اوفق فادعوك للاطلاع على كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة للمؤرخ الشهير لوريمور طباعة دار الثقافة فى رمسيس و سيفيدك كثيرا فلو لم تستوعب ما قلته لك فلن استطيع ان اوضح اكثر من هذا ..و امام الله اشهد اننى ما قلت لك الا الحق كل الحق مجردا من اى انحياز فكرى او دينى .....و لك منى كل الاحترام ...........و اخر كلامى .....سلام .*


----------



## ابو البراء (8 مارس 2007)

الحمد لله والصلاة و السلام على رسول الله اما بعد:
ارجوا تفسير سفر التثنية (18:18)( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به).


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 مارس 2007)

ابو البراء;230907 قال:
			
		

> الحمد لله والصلاة و السلام على رسول الله اما بعد:
> ارجوا تفسير سفر التثنية (18:18)( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به).


 
*+*

المسيح هو النبى المنتظر ، بل هو رب الانبياء و هذه نبوة كانت عن المسيح له المجد وبسبب هذه النبوة قال الكتاب المقدس " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم " ( يو 6 : 14 ) 

هذا عن (( تفسير )) هذه الآية ، أما إن كنت تدعى أنها تخص رسول الاسلام .. فلنا كلام آخر، فأرجوا أن تطرح سؤال فى موضوع خاص و يحمل إسم يوضح محتواه و سنجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك و لا داعى لموضوع واحد يجمع أسئلة عديدة مختلفة .. فالافضل أن يكون الاستفسار بترتيب ونظام .. لان إلهنا اله ترتيب ونظام و ليس إله تشويش


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

الحين صورة الطفل الي تحت معرفك والي انت كاتب فوقها أنت عظيم يالله ...... يعني الطفل هذا هو ربك ؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو البراء (9 مارس 2007)

*عجيب*



> المسيح هو النبى المنتظر ، بل هو رب الانبياء و هذه نبوة كانت عن المسيح له المجد وبسبب هذه النبوة قال الكتاب المقدس " هذا هو بالحقيقة النبى الآتى إلى العالم " ( يو 6 : 14 )


ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك, اي مثل موسى .فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟.



> 4]هذا عن (( تفسير )) هذه الآية ، أما إن كنت تدعى أنها تخص رسول الاسلام .. فلنا كلام آخر، فأرجوا أن تطرح سؤال فى موضوع خاص و يحمل إسم يوضح محتواه و سنجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك و لا داعى لموضوع واحد يجمع أسئلة عديدة مختلفة .. فالافضل أن يكون الاستفسار بترتيب ونظام .. لان إلهنا اله ترتيب ونظام و ليس إله تشويش




لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله انت مين ؟!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

*السيد المسيح له المجد كان نبي ايضا حيث انه تنبأ على اورشليم و على كورزين و كفر ناحوم و غيرها. 

هو الارسال النبوي له ارسال داخلي من الله الآب. 

ان الشريعة اعطيت بموسى النبي و السيد المسيح له المجد جدد الشريعة و الناموس 

موسى اخرج الشعب من مصر  بعبوره  الى سيناء  وخلص الشعب من العبودية

و السيد المسيح خلص الناس جميعا و عبر بنا الى الحياة فيه و خلصنا من عبودية الخطيئة او ابليس 

كل العهد القديم و احداثه هي رموز عن العهد الجديد 

و هناك الكثير من الاحداث التي حدثت لموسى النبي و غيره من شخصيات العهد القديم هي رموز لاحداث حدثت في العهد الجديد بالمسيح يسوع.*


----------



## ابو البراء (10 مارس 2007)

اذا المسيح رسول وليس رب عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 مارس 2007)

من قال هذا ......... ؟

السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد لكنه تنبأ على هؤلاء و ارساله (داخلي) من أبيه 

لكن الانبياء و الرسل هم بشر و ارسالهم (خارجي) من الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 مارس 2007)

السيد المسيح لم يعلن عن الوهيته في اثناء تبشيره الا للرسل المقربين و ذلك لحكمة منه 

و اعلن عن الوهيته اما العالم اجمع في قيامته من بين الاموات بقوته الذاتية. 

و السبب لانه لو عرفوا هويته لما صلبوه بارادتهم


----------



## ابو البراء (11 مارس 2007)

اذا يبقى الانجيل بيضحك على الناس ويقول للمسيح الاله المتجسد انه رسول وبعد ما يموت يعرفوا ؟ ولا ايه وانا اسف ان كان السؤال فيه سوء ادب لكن عشان يكون بطريقة مباشرة فقط والله 
اسف على سوء الادب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

عزيزى ابو البراء 
اسمح لى بهذا السؤال وارجو الاجابة من فضلك ؟
من هو عيسى المسيح حسب الايات التى فى قرانك ؟
انظر الى الكتاب الذى بين يديك ماذا يقول عن المسيح 
 لاهوت المسيح في الإسلام

لعلّ الخلاف الأكبر في الحوار بين المسيحيّة والإسلام، هو القائم على اعتقاد المسيحيّين بألوهيّة المسيح، الأمر الذي يحسبه القرآن كفراً. وقد اعترض عليه بعدّة آيات أبرزها أربع وردت في سورة المائدة، وآية خامسة في سورة النساء :

1 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ المَسِيحَ ابنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً سورة المائدة 5 :17.

يقول الرازيّ في شرح هذه الآية إنّ فيها سؤالاً، وهو أنّ أحداً من النصارى لا يقول إنّ الله هو المسيح ابن مريم. فكيف حكى الله عنهم ذلك، مع أنّهم لا يقولون؟ وجوابه : إنّ كثيرين من الحلوليّة يقولون إنّ الله تعالى قد يحلّ ببدن إنسان معيّن أو في روحه. وإذا كان كذلك فلا يبعد أن يُقال : إن قوماً من النصارى ذهبوا إلى هذا القول. بل هذا أقرب ما يذهب إليه النصارى. وذلك لأنّهم يقولون : إنّ أقنوم الكلمة اتّحد بعيسى.

فأقنوم الكلمة، إمّا أن يكون ذاتاً أو صفة. فإن كان ذاتاً، فذات الله تعالى قد حلّت في عيسى، واتّحدت بعيسى. فيكون عيسى الإله، على هذا القول. وإن قلنا الأقنوم عبارة عن الصفة، فانتقال الصفة من ذات إلى ذات أخرى غير معقول.

ثمّ بتقدير انتقال أقنوم العلم عن ذات الله تعالى إلى عيسى، يلزم خلّو ذات الله من العلم. ومَن لم يكن عالِماً لم يكن إلهاً. وحينئذٍ يكون الإله عيسى على قولهم. فثبت أنّ النصارى، وإن كانوا لا يصرّحون بهذا القول، إلاّ أنّ حاصل مذهبهم ليس إلاّ ذلك.

ثمّ أنّ الله سبحانه، احتجّ على فساد هذا المذهب بقوله : مَن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمّه فهذه الكلمة بحسب رأي المفسّرين تعني أنّ عيسى مُشاكِلٌ لِمَن في الأرض، في الصورة والخلقة والجسميّة والتركيب، وتغيير الصفات والأحوال.

2 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ المَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ا عْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ باللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ سورة المائدة 5 :72.

قال الإمام الرازي في شرح هذه الآية : إنّ الله لمّا استقصى الكلام مع اليهود، شرع ههنا في الكلام مع النصارى، فحكى عن فريق منهم أنّهم قالوا : إنّ الله تعالى حلّ في ذات عيسى، واتّحد بذات عيسى.

3 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ سورة المائدة 5 :73.

ينطلق الإسلام من هذه الآية فيتّهم المسيحيّين بأنّهم يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة : الله ومريم وعيسى.

ويستعرض الرازي عقيدة النصارى على الوجه التالي : حكوا عن النصارى أنّهم يقولون جوهر واحد، ثلاثة أقانيم، آب وابن وروح القدس. وهذه الثلاثة إله واحد، كما أنّ اسم الشمس يتناول القرص والشعاع والحرارة. وعنوا بالآب الذات، وبالابن الكلمة، وبالروح الحياة. وأثبتوا الذات والكلمة والحياة. وقالوا : إنّ الكلمة التي هي كلام الله اختلطت بجسد عيسى، اختلاط الماء بالخمر، واختلاط الماء باللبن. وزعموا أنّ الآب إله، والابن إله والروح إله.

ويختم الرازي شرحه بهذا التعليق : واعلم أنّ هذا معلوم البطلان ببديهيّة العقل. فإنّ الثلاثة لا تكون واحداً والواحد لا يكون ثلاثة.

4 وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الغُيُوبِ سورة المائدة 5 :116.

يجد الرازي في هذا القول مسائل :

المسألة الأولى. أنّه معطوف على قول الله : يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك، فهو يذكّره هنا بوجاهته يوم القيامة.

المسألة الثانية. أنّ الله وهو علاّم الغيوب كان عالماً بأنّ عيسى لم يقل ذلك. فليس لائقاً بعلاّم الغيوب أن يسأله. فلماذا يخاطبه؟ إن قلتم إنّ الغرض منه توبيخ النصارى وتقريعهم، فنقول إنّ أحداً من النصارى لم يذهب إلى القول بإلهيّة عيسى ومريم من دون الله. فكيف يجوز أن يُنسَب هذا القول لهم، مع أنّ أحداً لم يقل به؟

والجواب عن السؤال الأول، أنّه استفهام على سبيل الإنكار.

والجواب على السؤال الثاني : أنّ الإله هو الخالق. والنصارى يعتقدون أنّ خالق المعجزات التي ظهرت على يد عيسى ومريم هو عيسى، والله ما خلقها البتّة. وإذا كان كذلك فالنصارى قد قالوا إنّ خالق تلك المعجزات هو عيسى ومريم، والله تعالى ليس خالقها. فصحّ أنّهم أثبتوا في حقّ بعض الأشياء كون عيسى ومريم إلهَين له. مع أنّ الله تعالى ليس إلهاً. فصحّ بهذا التأويل هذه الحكاية والرواية.

وعلى أيّ حال، فقد اختلف مفسّرو القرآن في تحديد الوقت الذي فيه طرح الله هذا السؤال على عيسى.

فالسديّ مثلاً يقول إنّ الله لمّا رفع عيسى ابن مريم إليه سأله : أأنت قلتَ للناس اتّخذوني وأمّي إلهَين؟

أمّا قتادة فيقول : إنّ السؤال لم يُطرَح بعد، وإنّما سيُطرَح في القيامة. ويوافقه في رأيه ابن جريج وميسرة.

5 يَا أَهْلَ الكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الحَقَّ إِنَّمَا المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا باللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ انتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سورة النساء 4 :171.

قال أبو جعفر الطبريّ في تفسير هذه الآية : يا أهل الإنجيل من النصارى لا تجاوزوا الحقّ في دينكم فتفرّطوا فيه، ولا تقولوا في عيسى غير الحقّ... انتهوا أيّها القائلون : الله ثالث ثلاثة، عمّا تقولون من الزور والشرك بالله. فإنّ الانتهاء عن ذلك خير لكم من قيله، لما لكم عند الله من العقاب العاجل لكم على قيلكم ذلك، إن أقمتم عليه ولم تنيبوا إلى الحقّ الذي أمرتكم بالإنابة إليه، والأجل في معادكم.

فالمشكلة المعقّدة في الإسلام هو الاعتقاد بأنّ التثليث يعني ثلاثة آلهة : الله والمسيح ومريم. والمسيحيّة مدى أجيالها نادت، سواء كان قبل الإسلام أم بعده، أنّ كلمة تثليث ليست واردة. إنّها أوهام أهل البدع الذين نبذتهم الكنيسة وشجبت البدع التي اخترعوها، فالتصقوا بعرب الجاهليّة، ومنهم أخذ الإسلام الفكر المشوّه عن المسيحيّة.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

معجزات المسيح في القرآن

1 الخَلْق جاء في القرآن : إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ ا ذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ,,, إِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي سورة المائدة 5 :110.

قال ابن العربيّ في تفسير هذه الآية : لقد خصّ الله عيسى بكونه روحاً. وأضاف النفخ في خلقه من الطين. ولم يضف نفخاً في إعطاء الحياة لغير عيسى، بل لنفسه تعالى.

2 النطق عند الولادة حين ولدت مريم ابنها، تناولها أبناء قومها بالتأنيب، ظنّاً بأنّها حملت بابنها سفاحاً. فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي المَهْدِ صَبِيّاً قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً سورة مريم 19 :29 ، 30.

قال ثقات العلماء إنّ قوم مريم لمّا بالغوا في توبيخها سكتت وأشارت إلى وليدها، كأنّها تقول لهم : هو الذي يجيبكم.

وقال السديّ : لمّا أشارت إليه غضبوا غضباً شديداً. وقالوا : إنّ لسخريتها بنا أشدّ من زناها. وفي رواية أخرى أنّ عيسى كان يرضع، فلمّا سمع ذلك ترك الرضاع وأقبل عليهم بوجهه، واتّكأ على يساره وأشار بسبابته وكلّمهم.

هناك رواية أخرى نقلها الرازي : إنّ زكريّا أتاها عند مناظرة اليهود إيّاها، فقال لعيسى انطق بحجّتك إن كنت أُمرت بها، فقال عيسى : إنّي عبد الله آتاني الحكمة وجعلني نبيّاً.

3 إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح : أُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي المَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ سورة آل عمران 3 :49.

من المعروف أنّ الأكمه هو من وُلِد أعمى. والبرص هو المرض الخطير المعروف، والمرضان من الأدواء التي يتعذّر شفاؤهما على البشر. وقد ذكر المثنّى عن ابن إسحاق عن حفص بن عمر، عن عكرمة، قال : إنّما أخبر الله عزّ وجلّ عن عيسى أنّه يقول ذلك لبني إسرائيل احتجاجاً منه بهذه العبر والآيات عليهم في نبوّته. وذلك أنّ الكَمَهَ والبرص لا علاج لهما، فكان ذلك من أدلّته على صدق قلبه.

وأحيي الموتى. قال وهب بن منبّه، بينما كان عيسى يلعب مع الصبيان، إذ وثب غلام على صبيّ فوكزه برجله فقتله، فألقاه بين يدي عيسى وهو ملطّخ بالدم. فأطلع الناس عليه، فاتّهموه به. فأخذوه وانطلقوا به إلى قاضي مصر، فقالوا : هذا قتل. فسأله القاضي، فقال عيسى : لا أدري مَن قتله، وما أنا بصاحبه. فأرادوا أن يبطشوا بعيسى، فقال لهم : أئتوني بالغلام. فقالوا : ماذا تريد؟ قال : أسأله من قتله؟ فقالوا : كيف يكلّمك وهو ميت؟ فأخذوه، وأتوا به إلى الغلام القتيل. فأقبل عيسى على الدعاء، فأحياه الله.

عن وهب أيضاً قوله : إنّه ربّما اجتمع على عيسى من المرضى، في الساعة الواحدة خمسون ألفاً. مَن أطاق منهم أن يبلُغه بَلَغه، ومَن لم يطق منهم ذلك أتاه عيسى يمشي إليه، وإنّما كان يداويهم بالدعاء.

وعن الكلبيّ، أنّه قال : كان عيسى عليه السلام يحيي الموتى بيا حيّ يا قيوم. وأحيا عاذر يقصد لعازر وكان صديقاً له. ودعا سام بن نوح من قبره فخرج حيّاً. ومرّ على ابن ميت لعجوز فدعا الله فنزل عن سريره، ورجع إلى أهله ووُلد له.

4 العلم بالغيب. قال القرآن بلسان المسيح : وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ سورة آل عمران 3 :49.

هنا يجد العلماء مسألتين :

المسألة الأولى : أنّه كان منذ أوّل أمره يخبر بالغيوب. فقد روى السديّ : إنّه كان يلعب مع الصبيان، ثمّ يخبرهم بأفعال آبائهم وأمّهاتهم. وكان يخبر الصبيّ : إنّ أمّك قد خبّأت لك كذا. فيرجع الصبيّ إلى أهله ويبكي، إلى أن يأخذ ذلك الشيء. ثمّ قالوا لصبيانهم : لا تلعبوا مع هذا الساحر. وجمعوهم في بيت. فجاء عيسى يطلبهم، فقالوا له : ليسوا في البيت. فقال : فمَن في هذا البيت؟ قالوا : خنازير. قال عيسى : كذلك يكونون، فإذا هم خنازير.

المسألة الثانية : الإخبار عن الغيوب على هذا الوجه معجزة. فالمنجّمون الذين يدّعون استخراج الخبر لا يمكنهم ذلك إلاّ عن سؤال. ثمّ يعترفون بأنّهم يغلطون كثيراً. أمّا الإخبار عن الغيب، من غير استعانته بآلته، ولا تقدّم فيه مسألة، لا يكون إلاّ بالوحي.

5 إنزال المائدة من السماء, يقول القرآن : إِذْ قَالَ الحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ ا تَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ قَالَ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ اللهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنْزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَاِئدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيداً لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَا رْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ سورة المائدة 5 :112-114.

اختلف الأئمّة في صفة نزول المائدة وكيفيّتها وما كان عليها. فروى قتادة عن جابر، عن ياسر بن عمّار عن محمّد أنّه قال : أُنزلت المائدة عليها خبز ولحم. وذلك أنّهم سألوا عيسى طعاماً يأكلون منه، ولا ينفد. فقال لهم : إنّي فاعل ذلك، وإنّها مقيمة لكم، ما لم تخبّئوا أو تخونوا. فإن فعلتم ذلك عُذِّبتُم. فما مضى يومهم حتّى خانوا وخبّأوا، فرُفعت ومُسِخوا قردة وخنازير.

وقال ابن عبّاس : قال عيسى لبني إسرائيل : صوموا ثلاثين يوماً، ثمّ سلوا الله ما شئتم يعطيكموه. فصاموا ثلاثين يوماً، فلمّا فرغوا، قالوا : يا عيسى إنّا صمنا فجعنا، فادعُ الله أن ينزل مائدة من السماء. فلبس عيسى المسوح، وافترش الرماد. ثمّ دعا الله، فأقبلت الملائكة بمائدة يحملون عليها سبعة أرغفة وسبعة أحوات، ووضعتها بين أيديهم فأكل منها آخر الناس، كما أكل أوّلهم.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

المسيح في الإسلام

ورد ذكر المسيح في 93 آية من القرآن. وإلى هذه الآيات يرجع التفكير الإسلاميّ، كلّما تناول شخص المسيح بالبحث.

وفي معظم الأحيان كان فقهاء المسلمين يلجأون إلى النصوص المسيحيّة لتفسير هذه الآيات. ومَن يتأمّل في كتاباتهم يرى أنّهم تقبّلوا من تلك النصوص كلّ ما اعتبروه موافقاً للفكر الإسلاميّ، ولكنّهم رفضوا دوماً محاولة التوفيق بين الإنجيل والقرآن، بسبب التباين بين مجمل العقائد والأخبار الواردة في الكتابَين. وفي حرصهم على الاعتقاد بصحّة القرآن قالوا بتحريف الإنجيل، كلّما ناقض نصُّه القرآن.

وفي هذا البحث أحاول أن أظهر فكرة القرآن في تدريجها حين تعرض للعقائد المسيحيّة. والباحث في نصوص القرآن يلاحظ أنّ الآيات المكّيّة الأولى كثيرة التعاطف مع المسيحيّة، إذ تفيض بالنعومة على المسيح وحواريّيه والقسّيسين والرهبان. ولكنّها في آخر عهد محمّد في المدينة أصبحت قاسية. تتنكّر للمسيحيّين، وترفض ألوهيّة المسيح رفضاً قاطعاً.

1 ولا ريب في أنّ السبب عقائديّ محض. لأنّ محمّداً رأى في عقيدة الثالوث ما يخالف الوحدانيّة التي نادى بها الإسلام وقامت دعوته عليها. ودفعاً لأيّ احتمال في هذا الموضوع جاءت عدّة نصوص قرآنيّة، تشجب عقيدة الثالوث وتتّهم النصارى بالشرك في الله والغلّو في دينهم.

ولعلّ محمّداً أخذ بثالوث أهل البدع من النصارى الذين كانوا منتشرين في شبه جزيرة العرب، والذين كان ثالوثهم مؤلَّفاً من الله والصاحبة مريم وابنها عيسى. ومع أنّ أحداً من المسيحيّين لم يقل بهذا إطلاقاً، فإنّ المسلمين جعلوا منها مشكلة لا يتنازلون عنها بالرغم من كلّ الإيضاحات التي قدّمها المسيحيّون في كلّ مناسبة.

2 وثمّة مشكلة أخرى مزمنة سببها نصّ قرآنيّ يقول : وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي ا سْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بالبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ سورة الصف 61 :6.

في حديث أخرجه أبو جعفر الطبريّ عن معاوية بن صالح، عن سعيد بن سويد، عن الأعلى بن هلال السلميّ، عن عرباض بن سارية، قال : سمعت رسول الله يقول : إنّي عند الله مكتوب لخاتم النبيّين. وأنّ آدم لمنجدل في طينته. وسأخبركم بأوّل ذلك دعوة أبي إبراهيم، وبشارة عيسى بي، والرؤيا التي رأت أمّي. وكذلك أمّهات النبيّين يرينَ أنّها رأت حين وضعتني أنّه خرج منها نور، أضاءت منه قصور الشام.

ويتمسّك المسلمون بحرفيّة هذه النصوص. فلمّا كان الإنجيل خلواً من أيّة إشارة إلى نبوّة محمّد، ومن أيّ قول بأنّ المسيح بشّر به، قالوا إنّ الإنجيل محرّف.

3 وهناك مشكلة ثالثة، سببها إيمان المسيحيّين بما جاء في الإنجيل عن آلام المسيح وصلبه كحقيقة أساسيّة لدينهم، بينما القرآن ينفي الصلب، إذ يقول عن اليهود : وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا المَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا ا تِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً بَل رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً سورة النساء 4 :157-158.

ومشكلة رابعة سببها إعتقاد المسيحيّين بأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله، وقد شجب القرآن هذا الاعتقاد بسلسلة من الآيات، سأوردها في مكانها من هذه النبذة مع شروح الفقهاء وتعليقاتهم.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

ميّزات المسيح في القرآن

بالرغم من اعتراض الإسلام على العقائد المسيحيّة الأساسيّة فإنّ القرآن يضفي على المسيح صفات وكرامات، تجعله فوق مستوى البشر. وهذه الميّزات تنبع من سيرته، ومن رسالته ومن شخصيّته. وحين نقارن بين هذه الميزات والميزات التي ذكرها القرآن للأنبياء والرسل، نرى أنّه لا يعطي أحداً منهم حتّى محمّداً شيئاً من ميّزات المسيح :

1 الحَبَل العجيب. كما نقرأ في سورة التحريم : وَمَرْيَمَ ابنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ التحريم 66 :12، الأنبياء 21 :91.

قال الفخر الرازيّ : نفخنا فيه من روحنا، أي في عيسى.. لأنّ عيسى كان في بطنها. واختلفوا في النافخ. قال بعضهم : كان النفخ من الله، لقوله فنفخنا فيه من روحنا. وظاهره أنّ النافخ هو الله تعالى. وقال آخرون النافخ هو جبريل. لأنّ الظاهر من قول جبريل لأهب لكِ.

ثمّ اختلفوا في كيفيّة النفخ : 1 قول وهب إنّ جبريل نفخ في جيبها حتّى وصل الرحم. 2 في ذيلها فوصلت إلى الفرج. 3 قول السديّ : أخذ بكمّها فنفخ في جنب درعها، فدخلت النفخة صدرها، فحملت. فجاءتها أختها امرأة زكريّا، فالتزمتها. فلمّا التزمتها علمت أنّها حبلى، وذكرت مريم حالها. فقالت امرأة زكريّا، إنّي وجدتُ ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك. فذلك قوله مصدّقاً بكلمة من الله , 4 إنّ النفخة كانت في فمها، ووصلت إلى بطنها فحملت في الحال.

وعن ابن عبّاس أنّه قال : نفخ جبريل في جوف الدرع ومدّه بإصبعه ونفخ فيه، وكلّ ما في الدرع من خرق ونحوه، فإنّه يقع عليه اسم الفرج.

وقيل أحصنتْ تكلّفت في عفّتها والمحصّنة العفيفة ونفخنا فيه مِن روحنا أي فرج ثوبها. وقيل خلقنا فيه ما يظهر به الحياة في الأبدان. وقال مقاتل في شرح وصدّقت بكلمات ربّها يعني بعيسى. ويدلّ عليه قراءة الحسن بكلمة ربّها. وسُمّي عيسى كلمة الله في عدّة مواضع من القرآن.

2 الولادة العجيبة. يذكر لنا القرآن هذا الحوار بين مريم العذراء وملاك الربّ حين جاء ليبشّرها، قال : إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَقْضِيّاً مريم 19 :19-21.

وقد علّق البيضاويّ على ولادة يسوع المعجزيّة بقوله : تلك ميّزة تفرّد بها المسيح على العالمين والمرسَلين. لأنّه وُلِد دون أن تضمّه الأصلاب والأرحام الطوامس.

أمّا الفخر الرازيّ، فعلّق على الموضوع هكذا :

1 العبارة لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً قال : الزكيّ يفيد أموراً ثلاثة : الأّول أنّه الطاهر من الذنوب. الثاني أنّه ينمو على التزكية، لأنّه يُقال في مَن لا ذنب له زكيّ، وفي الزرع النامي زكيّ، الثالث النزاهة والطهارة.

2 العبارة ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة أي لنجعل خلقه آية للناس إذ وُلِد من غير ذكر. ورحمة منّا أي يرحم عبادنا بإظهار هذه الآيات، حتّى تكون دلائل صدقه أبهر، فيكون قبول قوله أقرب.

وقال الإمام أبو جعفر الطبريّ في تفسير غلاماً زكيّاً وذلك بالاستناد إلى قول أبي عمرو : الغلام الزكيّ هو الطاهر من الذنوب. وكذلك تقول العرب : غلام زاكٍ وزكيّ، وعالٍ وعليّ.

3 كونه مباركاً نقرأ في سورة مريم هذه العبارات عن لسان المسيح : وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ مريم 19 :31.

قال الطبريّ عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى، عن سفيان، إن تفسير جعلني مباركاً هو جعلني معلّماً للخير.

وعن سليمان بن عبد الجبّار، عن محمد بن يزيد بن خنيس المخزوميّ، قال : سمعت ابن الورديّ مولى بني مخزوم، قال : لقي عالم لما هو فوقه من العلم. فقال له : يرحمك الله، ما الذي أُعلِن من علمي؟ قال : الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فإنّه دين الله الذي بعث به أنبياءه إلى عباده. وقد أجمع الفقهاء على قول الله : وجعلني مباركاً أينما كنتُ.

4 كونه مؤيَّداً بالروح القدس وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدُسِ سورة البقرة 2 :253.

قال أبن عبّاس : إنّ روح القدس، هو الاسم الذي كان يُحيي به عيسى الموتى. وقال أبو مسلم : إنّ روح القدس الذي يجوز أن يكون الروح الطاهرة التي نفخها الله تعالى فيه، وأبانه بها عن غيره ممّن خلق من اجتماع نطفتي الذكر والأنثى.

ا لْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ فَامِنُوا باللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ سورة النساء 4 :171.

وخلاصة هذه الآيات، أنّ الله أعطى عيسى في ذاته روحاً، وأنّ هذا الروح يؤيّده في شخصيّته. ومع ذلك فقد اختلف علماء الإسلام في تفسير الروح القدس الذي تأيّد المسيح به :

قال ابن أنس : هو الروح الذي نفخ في المسيح، أضافه الله إلى نفسه تكريماً وتخصيصاً, والقدس هو الله، يدلّ عليه قوله فنفخنا فيه من روحنا.

وقال السديّ وكعب : روح القدس هو جبريل. وتأييد عيسى بجبريل هو أنّه كان قرينه ورفيقه، يعينه ويسير معه حيثما سار، إلى أن صعد به إلى السماء.

وقال ابن جبير : روح القدس هو اسم الله الأعظم، وبه كان عيسى يحيي الموتى.

وقال القاشانيّ : الله خاصة طهّر جسم عيسى عن الأقذار الطبيعيّة، فهو روح متجسّد في بدن مثاليّ روحانيّ. وذلك من صفاء جوهر طينته ولطافتها وصفاء طينة أمّه وطهارتها. ونزَّه روحه وقدّسه من التأثّر بالهيئات الطبيعيّة والصفات المدنيّة، لتأييده بروح القدس الذي هو على صورته.

وقال ابن عطا : إنّ أحسن النبات ما كان ثمرته مثل عيسى روح الله,

وقال ابن عبّاس : إنّه الروح الذي نفخ فيه، والقدس هو الله فهو إذاً روح الله.

5 رفعته عند وفاته إذ نقرأ في سورة آل عمران : وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الذِينَ ا تَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا.. آل عمران 3 :55.

قال الفخر الرازيّ : لتفسير هذه الآية عدّة وجوه منها :

الوجه الأّول : المراد بالرفعة إنّي رافعك إلى محلّ كرامتي. وجعل ذلك رفعاً إليه للتفخيم والتعظيم. ومثلها قوله : إنّي ذاهب إلى ربّي هذه العبارة مستعارة من الإنجيل.

الوجه الثاني : في التأويل أن يكون قوله ورافعك إليّ معناه أنّه يرفعه إلى مكان لا يملك أحد الحكم عليه فيه. لأنّ في الأرض قد يتولّى الخلق أنواع الأحكام، أمّا في السموات فلا حاكم في الحقيقة وفي الظاهر إلاّ الله.

6 عصمته في رسالته كما في سيرته يتوهّم البعض أنّ العصمة في الرسالة تقترن حتماً بالعصمة في السيرة ولكنّ نصوص القرآن تنقض هذا الوهم. إذ نقرأ في سوره الكثير من النصوص التي تفيد أنّ حياة الأنبياء لم تكن بلا لوم، لا قبل الرسالة ولا بعدها. أمّا المسيح في القرآن فسيرته معصومة كرسالته. فقد شهد الملاك بذلك إذ قال لأمّه : أنا رسول ربّك لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً. وقد قال البيضاويّ في تفسير كلمة زكيّ إنّ عيسى كان مترقّياً من سنّ إلى سنّ.

7 تَفرُّد رسالته بالمعجزات فكما انفردت رسالته على الرسالات جميعاً بتأييد الروح القدس، انفردت أيضاً بالمعجزات وباستجماعها، كما لم تجتمع لغيره. إذ نقرأ في سورة البقرة 2 :253 : وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ والبينات هي العجائب.

قال البيضاويّ : لقد خصّه الله بالتعيين وجعل معجزاته سبب تفضيله على الرسل. لأنّها آيات واضحة، ومعجزات عظيمة، لم يستجمعها غيره.

8 علمه بالغيب جاء في سورة الزخرف 43 :57 و61 : وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ,,, وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ.

قال الجلالان في تفسير لعلم للساعة إنّه عيسى لعلم الساعة يعلم بنزولها. ومتى ذكرنا أنّ المعروف عند الناس أن الله ينفرد عن خلقه بأنه وحده عنده علم الساعة، ندرك الميزة التي أفردها القرآن للمسيح.

9 إنّه الشفيع المقرَّب جاء في سورة الزمر 39 :44 نرى أنّ القرآن يحصر الشفاعة لله وحده، إذ يقول : لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً , ومع ذلك، فأحد نصوص القرآن يلمّح إلى كون الشفاعة أيضاً من امتيازات المسيح إذ يقول : إِذْ قَالَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ ا سْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المُقَرَّبِينَ سورة آل عمران 3 :45.

قال الجلالان في تفسير هذه الآية : وجيهاً في الدنيا بالنبوّة، وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلى، ومن المقرّبين عند الله.

وأخرج الطبريّ عن ابن حميد، عن سلمة عن ابن إسحاق، عن محمّد بن جعفر، قال : وجيهاً في الدنيا أي ذو وجه ومنزلة عند الله، وفي الآخرة ومن المقرَّبين يعني أنّه ممَّن يقرّبه الله يوم القيامة فيسكنه في جواره ويدنيه منه.

وقال الرازيّ : وجيهاً في الدنيا بسبب أنّه يُستجاب دعاؤه، ويحيي الموتى ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص، ووجيه في الآخرة أنّه يجعله شفيع أمّته.

أمّا قوله ومن المقرَّبين ففيه وجوه :

الأّول أنّه تعالى جعل ذلك بالمدح العظيم للملائكة فألحقه بمثل منزلتهم ودرجتهم في هذه الصفة.

الثاني، إنّ هذا الوصف كالتنبيه على أنّه سيرفع إلى السماء وتصاحبه الملائكة.

الثالث، إنّه ليس كلّ وجيه في الآخرة يكون مقرّباً. لأنّ أهل الجنّة على مراتب ودرجات.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

بُنوّة المسيح في القرآن

يرى المتأمِّل في شخص المسيح، من خلال القرآن، أنّ موضوع بُنوّته يثير جدليّة القرآن وفيه خمس نظريّات :

1 الكفر : كقول القرآن : مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ سورة مريم 19 :35.

وَقَالُوا ا تَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَانُ وَلَداً لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّاً تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنْشَقُّ الأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الجِبَالُ هَدّاً أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَانِ وَلَداً وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَانِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ والأَرْضِ إِلاَّ آتِي الرَّحْمَانِ عَبْداً سورة مريم 19 :88-93.

جاء في كتاب التفسير الكبير للفخر الرازيّ : اعلم أنّه تعالى لمّا ردّ على عبدة الأوثان عاد إلى الردّ على من أثبت له ولد. وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله وقالت العرب الملائكة بنات الله. والكلّ داخلون في هذه الآية.

والكلمة جئتم شيئاً إدّاً تعني المُنكَر العظيم. لذلك عنى بانفطار السماء وانشقاق الأرض وخرور الجبال غضبه على مَن تفوّه بهذا القول اتّخذ الرحمَن ولداً.

2 ضمّ جزء من المخلوق إلى الخالق كقوله : وَجَعَلُوا لَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ جُزْءًا إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ مُبِينٌ أَمِ ا تَّخَذَ مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ بَنَاتٍ وَأَصْفَاكُمْ بالبَنِينَ سورة الزخرف 43 : 15 و16.

ومن هنا انطلق السؤال : أيّة نسبة بين الخالق والمخلوق حتّى يضمّ جزءاً من المخلوق إلى خالقه؟ يستحيل ذلك فطرة وعقلاً. وأيضاً انطلقوا من القول إنْ كلّ ما في السموات والأرض إلاّ آتي الرحمن عبداً ليقولوا : لا يمكن للعبد أن يكون ربّاً. ومن القول بديع السموات والأرض قالوا : لا يمكن أن يكون المخلوق خالقاً.

ونحن كمسيحيّين نقرّ هذا أنّه لا يجوز أن يُضمّ جزء إلى الله من خلائقه ولكن في عقيدتنا لا ينطبق هذا على العلاقة القائمة بين الآب والابن. لأنّ الابن ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب, والقرآن يقول إنّ المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه. فضمُّ جزءٍ إلى الله من مخلوقاته ليس وارداً في شأن المسيح.

3 الابن لا يكون إلاّ بالولادة من ذكر وأنثى, هنا تكمن المشكلة، في مفهوم الإسلام للبنوّة إذ يقول القرآن : أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ؟ سورة الأنعام 6 :101.

وقد علّق البيضاوي على الآية بقوله إنّ المعقول من الولد هو ما يتولّد من ذكر وأنثى متجانسَين، والله تعالى منّزه عن التجانس.

هذه هي نظريّة الإسلام في استحالة الولد إلى الله، فإنّه لا صاحبة له. ولا يمكن أن تكون له صاحبة. وهذا هو سرّ استنكار أُبوّة الله للمسيح. لأنّه لا بُنوّة في الفكر القرآنيّ إلا البنوّة التناسليّة الجسديّة. وممّا يؤيّد ذلك ما جاء في كتاب جامع البيان للطبري، عن ابن وهب عن أبي زيد أنّه قال : الولد إنّما يكون من الذكر والأنثى، ولا ينبغي أن يكون لله سبحانه صاحبة، فيكون له ولد. وذلك أنّه هو الذي خلق كلّ شيء. فإذا كان لا شيء إلاّ الله خلقه، فأنّى يكون له ولد؟

ويرجّح ثقات الباحثين أنّ الآية نزلت في حقّ بعض أهل البدع من أصل وثنيّ، الذين التصقوا بالكنيسة، وكانت لهم محاولة ليُدخلوا فيها بدعة مفادها أنّ مريم العذراء إلهة. ولعلّهم استعاضوا بها عن الزهرة، التي كانوا يعبدونها قبلاً. وقد أشار إليهم العلاّمة الكبير أحمد المقريزي في كتابه القول الإبريزي صفحة 26. وذكرهم ابن حزم في كتابه الملل والأهواء والنحل صفحة 48. وبما أنّ بدعتهم تفترض اتّخاذ الله صاحبة وإنجاب ولد منها، فبديهيّ أن يشجبها القرآن.

لكنّ هذه الفكرة بعيدة كلّ البعد عن المسيحيّة، وليس ثمّة مسيحيّ واحد يؤمن بها. لأنّها إهانة موجَّهة إلى جلال الله القدّوس، المنزَّه عن كلّ خصائص الجسد.

والحقيقة أنّ الباحث في عقيدة المسيحيّين المبنيّة على الإنجيل، يرى أنّهم لا يقولون إطلاقاً بأنّ المسيح ابن الله على طريقة الاستيلاد من صاحبة، بل يؤمنون بأنّه ابن الله على طريقة الصدور منه في الوجود الإلهيّ، بصفة كونه الكلمة الذي كان في البدء عند الله وقد حُبِل به من الروح القُدُس.

وقد أشار الرسول العظيم بولس إلى هذه الحقيقة بقوله : بُولُسُ، عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً، الْمُفْرَزُ لِإِنْجِيلِ اللّهِ، الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الجَسَدِ، وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللّهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ رومية 1 :1-4.

4 كان يأكل الطعام كقوله : مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ سورة المائدة 5 :75.

ففكر الإسلام هنا يقول إنّ استحالة الألوهة على المسيح ظاهرة من بشريّته. فمَن يأكل الطعام كيف يكون إلهاً؟

ويقول الرازيّ في تفسير الآية :

أ إنّ كلّ مَن كان له أمّ فقد حدث، بعد أن لم يكن. وكلّ مَن كان كذلك كان مخلوقاً لا إلهاً.

ب إنّهما كانا محتاجَين إلى الطعام أشدّ الحاجة، والإله هو الذي يكون غنيّاً عن جميع الأشياء. فكيف إذاً يكون المسيح إلهاً.

ج قوله كانا يأكلان الطعام كناية عن الحدث. لأنّ مَن أكل الطعام لا بدّ وأن يحدث وهذا عندي ضعيف.

5 عجز المخلوق عن النفع والضرّ كقوله : قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلَا نَفْعاً وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ سورة المائدة 5 :76.

يتّخذ المفسّرون هذه الآية دليلاً على فساد قول النصارى وقد قالوا إنّه يحتمل أنواعاً من الحجّة :

أ إنّ اليهود كانوا يعادونه ويقصدونه بالسوء، فما قدر على الإضرار بهم. وكان أنصاره وصحابته يحبّونه، فما قدر على إيصال نفع من منافع الدنيا إليهم. والعاجز عن الإضرار والنفع، كيف يُعقَل أن يكون إلهاً.

وتغطية لهذا التفسير، قال البيضاويّ : إنّ عيسى وإن ملك هذا الامتياز بتمليك الله إيّاه، لا يملكه من ذاته.

ونحن نقول : لو كان يسوع مجرّد عيسى القرآن، عيسى العبد لسلّمنا بأنّه لا يملك من ذاته ضرّاً ولا نفعاً. ولكنّ يسوع كما قال إشعياء النبيّ إلهاً قديراً. ونحن نشكره لأنّ رسالته لم تكن للضرر ولا للنفع المادّي. بل كانت رسالة خلاص، والقرآن نفسه قال إنّه جاء رحمةً للعالمين.

ب إنّ مذهب النصارى يقول إنّ اليهود صلبوه ومزّقوا أضلاعه. ولمّا عطش، وطلب الماء منهم، صبّوا الخلّ في منخريه. ومَن كان في الضعف هكذا، كيف يُعقَل أن يكون إلهاً؟

ج إنّ إله العالم يجب أن يكون غنيّاً عن كلّ ما سواه. ويكون كلّ ما سواه محتاجاً إليه، فلو كان عيسى كذلك لامتنع كونه مشغولاً بعبادة الله تعالى. لأنّ الإله لا يعبد شيئاً، إنّما العبد هو الذي يعبد الإله. ولمّا عُرف بالتواتر كونه كان مواظباً على الطاعات والعبادات، علمنا أنّه إنّما كان يفعلها لكونه محتاجاً في تحصيل المنافع، ودفع المضارّ إلى غيره. ومَن كان كذلك، كيف يقدر على إيصال المنافع إلى العباد، ودفع المضارّ عنهم؟ وإذ كان كذلك كان عبداً كسائر العبيد.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

ناسوت المسيح في الإسلام

1 عبدٌ لا ربّ : كقول القرآن بلسان المسيح : إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بالصَّلاَةِ والزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيّاً وَبَرّاً بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّاراً شَقِيّاً سورة مريم 19 :30-32.

جاء في التفسير الكبير للإمام الرازيّ أنّ في هذه الكلمة عبد الله أربع فوائد :

الفائدة الأولى : إنّه رفع الوهم عن الذي ذهبتْ إليه النصارى من أنّه إله.

الفائدة الثانية : إنّ المسيح لمّا أقرّ بالعبوديّة، فإن كان صادقاً في مقاله فقد حصل الغرض. وإن كان كاذباً لم تكن القوّة قوّة إلهيّة، بل قوّة شيطانيّة، فعلى التقديرَين يبطل كونه إلهاً.

الفائدة الثالثة : إنّ الذي اشتدّت الحاجة إليه في ذلك الوقت، إنّما هو نفي تهمة الزنا عن مريم. ثمّ أنّ عيسى لم ينصّ على ذلك، وإنّما نصّ على إثبات عبوديّة نفسه. كأنّه جعل إزالة التهمة عن الله تعالى أَوْلى من إزالة التهمة عن الأمّ.

الفائدة الرابعة : إنّ التكلّم بإزالة هذه التهمة عن الله يفيد إزالة التهمة عن الأمّ. لأنّ الله لا يخصّ الفاجرة بولد في هذه الدرجة العالية والمرتبة العظيمة.

ثمّ يعلّق على اعتقاد النصارى بلاهوت المسيح، فيقول : إنّ مذهب النصارى متخبّط جدّاً. فقد اتّفقوا أنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى ليس بجسم ولا متحيّز ومع ذلك فإنّا نذكر تقسيماً يبطل مذهبه على جميع الوجوه. فنقول : إمّا أن يعتقدوا كونه متحيّزاً، أبطلنا قولهم على حدوث الأجسام. وإن اعتقدوا أنّه ليس متحيّزاً فحينئذٍ يبطل قولهم من أنّ الكلمة اختلطت بالناسوت اختلاط الماء بالخمر وامتزاج النار بالفحم. لأنّ ذلك لا يُعقَل إلاّ في الأجسام.

ونحن نعتقد أنّ فكر القرآن بالنسبة لشخص المسيح قائم على حقيقتَين تحملان سرّاً لا يدركه الإنسان الطبيعيّ :

أ إنّ المسيح بصفة كونه ابن مريم، هو عبد الله. وهذا التعبير ورد في لغة الأنبياء. فقد جاء في إشعياء 52 :13 و53 :11 هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ، يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدّاً... وَعَبْدِي البَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.

ب إنّ هذه الصفة عبد لا تستطيع أن تنفي القول القرآنيّ بأنّه كلمة ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه.

والمتأمّل بعمق في هذا النصّ القرآنيّ المزدوج، يلاحظ من خلاله إعلان بولس، أنّ يسوع صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الجَسَدِ، وَتَعَيَّنَ ابنَ اللّهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ القَدَاسَةِ، بالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رومية 1 :1-4.

2 المسيح مثل آدم، كقوله : إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ سورة آل عمران 3 :59.

جاء في جامع البيان لأبي جعفر الطبريّ أنّ الله قال : يا محمّد أخبر نصارى نجران أنّ شَبَه عيسى في خلقي إيّاه من غير فحل، كشبه آدم الذي قلتُ له كُن فيكون، من غير فحل ولا ذكر ولا أنثى. فليس خلقي عيسى من أمّه من غير فحل بأعجب من خلق آدم.

وعن محمّد بن سعد، عن أبيه، عن ابن عبّاس، قال : جاء رهط من أهل نجران، قدموا على محمّد، وكان فيهم السيّد والعاقب. فقالوا لمحمّد : ما شأنك تذكر صاحبنا؟ فقال مَن هو؟ فقالوا عيسى، تزعم أنّه عبد الله. فقال محمّد : أجل إنّه عبد الله. فقالوا : هل رأيت مثل عيسى أو أُنبئتَ به؟ ثمّ خرجوا من عنده. فجاءه جبريل بأمر ربّنا السميع العليم، فقال : قُل لهم إذا أتوك إنّ مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم.

وفي رواية أخرى عن محمّد بن الحسين، عن أحمد بن المفضّل عن السدي، قال : لمّا بُعث محمّد وسمع به أهل نجران، أتاه أربعة من خيارهم : العاقب والسيّد وماسرجس وماريجز فسألوه ما يقول في عيسى؟ فقال هو عبد الله وروحه وكلمته. قالوا : لا. هو الله، نزل من ملكه، فدخل في جوف مريم، ثمّ خرج منها فأرانا. فهل رأيت قطّ إنساناً وُلِد من غير أبٍ؟! فأنزل الله عزّ وجلّ أنّ مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم.

وفي رواية ثالثة، عن القسام، عن ابن جريج، عن عكرمة، قال : بلغنا أنّ نصارى نجران، قدم وفدهم على محمّد، فيهم العاقب والسيّد. فقالا : يا محمّد لِمَ تشتم صاحبنا؟ قال مَن هو صاحبكما؟ قالا عيسى ابن مريم. تزعم أنّه عبد. قال : أجل إنّه عبد الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه. فغضبوا منه، وقالوا : إن كنتَ صادقاً فأرِنا عبداً يحيي الموتى ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير فينفخ فيها فتصير طيراً، لكنّه إله. فسكت حتّى أتاه جبريل فقال : يا محمّد لقد كفر الذين قالوا إنّ الله هو المسيح ابن مريم. فقال محمّد : يا جبريل إنّهم سألوني أن أخبرهم بمثل عيسى، فقال جبريل : إنّ مثل عيسى، كمثل آدم.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

الردّ على الإعتراضات1 الاعتراض على لاهوت الابن :

قد يعترض أحدهم على لاهوت المسيح، ويعّزز اعتراضه بقول المسيح : لِأَنِّي لَا أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الذِي أَرْسَلَنِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :30 أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :28. فإلى هذا المعترِض نقول : هذه العبارات، لا تنفي لاهوت المسيح باعتبار نسبته إلى الآب في الثالوث الأقدس. وكلّ ما هنالك هو أنّه كان من مستلزمات الفداء أن يتجسّد الأقنوم الثاني لله، لإتمام المشيئة الإلهيّة بتقديم نفسه كفّارة عن البشر. وبعد أن أكمل هذا العمل الإلهيّ، صعد إلى السماء وجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ العَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي عبرانيين 1 :3 فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُّوَةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ ا سْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي المُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً أفسس 1 :21.

ونفهم من التعليم الرسوليّ أنّ عمل الفداء استلزم أن يكون الفادي إنساناً، ليشترك في طبيعة الذين أتى ليفديهم، وأن يكون إلهاً ليكون له سلطان فائق ليغلب الخطيّة ويحرّر كلّ مَن يؤمن به من سلطتها. وكلّ مَن يدرس الكتاب المقدّس يرى طيف هذا الفادي خلال سطوره، من سفر التكوين إلى آخر سفر الرؤيا. يراه تارة إنساناً مولوداً من امرأة، مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبنّي غلاطية 4 :4-5. ويراه تارة إلهاً، ليكون مركزاً لعبادة مختاريه وموضوعاً لإيمانهم. فالمسيح شخص عجيب أي أنّه إله وإنسان معاً. وهذا الشخص العجيب ملأ رؤى الأنبياء خلال الأجيال التي سبقت تجسّده. وقد أشار إشعياء النبيّ إلى تجسّده كآية الله العظمى، إذ يقول : وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً : هَا العَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ الذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : اَللّهُ مَعَنَا إشعياء 7 :14، الإنجيل بحسب متّى 1 :23. ثمّ وصفه النبيّ الكريم بالقول : وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً، مُشِيراً، إِلَهاً قَدِيراً، أَباً أَبَدِيّاً، رَئِيسَ السَّلَامِ إشعياء 9 :6.

2 الاعتراض على لاهوت الروح القدس :

يقول بعضهم إنّ الروح القدس ليس بأقنوم، وإنّما هو قوّة الله في إجراء عمله في الكون وفي قلوب البشر. بيد أنّ نصوص الكتاب المقدّس تؤكّد أنّ الروح القدس شخص وليس مجرّد قوّة إلهيّة فعّالة فينا، لأنّ القوّة المجرَّدة من الأقنوميّة لا يمكن أن توصف بأنّها ذات قداسة، حقّ وحكمة، ومشيئة، وأنّها تخاطِب وتُخاطَب.

لقد جاء في الكلام عن معموديّة المسيح أنّ الروح القدس نزل عليه بهيئة جسميّة مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً : أَنْتَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ، بِكَ سُرِرْتُ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 3 :22. وهذا يدلّ على وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة، فالروح القدس نزل من السماء من لدن الآب، الذي تكلّم في السماء وعلى الابن الذي كان على الأرض.

ومن هذا القبيل صورة البركة الرسوليّة 2كورنثوس 13 :14 ، ووعد المسيح لتلاميذه بمعّزٍ آخر يوحنا 15 :26 ، والقول الرسوليّ إنّ لنا بالمسيح قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب أفسس 2 :18.

وكلّ مَن درس الكتاب المقدّس، يرى نصوصاً كثيرة تبيّن بُطل زعم القائلين بأنّ الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة إلهيّة. منها : القول الرسوليّ أنّه بالروح الواحد أُعطيت الكنيسة مواهب كثيرة، التي من جملتها عمل القوّات 1 كورنثوس 12 :4-11. فلو كان الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة، لكان المعنى أنّ الروح نفسه هو إحدى هذه المواهب. ومن هذه النصوص أيضاً الآيات الآتية :

وَرَجَعَ يَسُوعُ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ القدس الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4 :14.

مَسَحَهُ اللّهُ بالرُّوحِ القُدُسِ والقُوَّةِ أعمال الرسل 10 :38.

لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ رومية 15 :13.

بِقُوَّةِ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، بِقُوَّةِ رُوحِ اللّهِ رومية 15 :19.

بِبُرْهَانِ الرُّوحِ والقُوَّةِ 1 كورنثوس 2 :4.

فلو صحّ زعم المعترضين للزم تفسير هذه الآيات هكذا : فرجع يسوع بقوّة القوّة لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوّة القوّة القدّوسة. ولوجب تفسير البركة الرسوليّة على هذا النحو : نعمة ربّنا يسوع المسيح، وشركة القوّة القدّوسة معكم إلى الأبد. وهذا لا يقبله العقل السليم.

3 الاعتراض على القول بالأقانيم الثلاثة :

كثيراً ما طُرِح عليّ هذا السؤال : ما هو دليلكم على تعدّد الأقانيم في ذات الله الواحد؟ والجواب : إنّ بروز وحدانيّة الله في الكتاب المقدّس، والاعتراف بأنّ الكون لا يسع آخر نظير الله، لا يمنع بالضرورة كونه في ثلاثة أقانيم، هم واحد في الجوهر.

ونستدلّ على ذلك من نصوص الكتاب المقدّس. فالنصّ المستعمل اسماً لله في العهد القديم، هو في الغالب إلوهيم في صيغة الجمع وكذلك الاسم المسنَد إليه، والضمير الذي يعود إليه. وأبرز ما جاء في هذا الخصوص، هو في تثنية 6 :4 حيث يقول : اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فكلمة إلهنا وردت هنا في صيغة الجمع، مع أنّه كان القصد منها بيان وحدانيّة الربّ. وهناك آيات أخرى عديدة ورد فيها اسم الجلالة في صيغة الجمع، منها :

نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا تكوين 1 :26.

هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا تكوين 3 :22.

هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ تكوين 11 :7.

مََنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ إشعياء 6 :8.

يقول البعض أن الله قصد في ذلك تعظيم نفسه نظير عادة الملوك. ولكن ماذا عن التساؤل : من أرسل,,, من أجلنا؟ وماذا عن قول الله : هوذا الإنسان صار كواحد منّا إنهما ينفيان هذا القول.

قد يكون سرّ الثالوث فوق إدراكنا، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنّه يصحّ رفضه لعدم إمكاننا إدراكه. فإعلانات إلهيّة كثيرة إدراكها فوق طاقتنا، نظير كونه تعالى قائماً بنفسه وأزليّاً وعلّة العلل، وغير معلول البتّة، وموجوداً في كلّ مكان، في وقت واحد، وعالماً بكلّ شيء، وبكلّ ما يحدث، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد، وفي كلّ وقت.

وقد تقدّم أنّ القول بالثالوث، وإن كان حقيقة فوق إدراكنا، فإنّه لا ينافي التوحيد. وليس فيه ما يلجئنا إلى رفضه، أو ما يؤول إلى المُحال عقلاً أو إيماناً. لأنّه لا يعني وجود ثلاثة آلهة.

وربّ سائل يقول : هل لتعليم الثالوث من فائدة في الدين المسيحيّ؟ فإلى هذا أقول : إنّ فائدة تعليم الثالوث تظهر في إيضاح تعاليم أخرى مهمّة في الأسفار المقدّسة، منها :

1 إنّه يرفع شأن اللاهوت، ويوضح كمالاته. فالتوحيد دون الثالوث يحصر اللاهوت ويجعله خلواً من كلّ موضوع للمحبّة والسعادة، لأنّنا نرى في مشاورة الأقانيم ومحبّة أحدها الآخر، ما يجعل في اللاهوت كلّ مقتضيات السعادة الأزليّة.

2 إنّ الثالوث وسيلة إعلان الله نفسه للخليقة. فكلٌّ من الآب والابن والروح القدس إله من جوهر واحد. فالابن يعرف الله كمال المعرفة. ولذلك يقدر أن يعلنه بكماله. والروح القدس من جوهر اللاهوت، ولذلك يقدر أن يعلن اللاهوت لأرواح البشر.

فبواسطة الأقانيم الثلاثة يقترب الله إلى المخلوقات، وبدون هذا الاقتراب يصبح الله بعيداً عنّا، محجوباً عن إدراكنا، منفصلاً عن اختبارنا.

3 إنّ الله في الثالوث أتمّ عمل الفداء بكلّ لوازمه. فالأقنوم الثاني تجسّد، وكفّر عن خطايانا، وشفع فينا. ورتّب كلّ وسائط التبرير والمصالحة والخلاص. هكذا قال الرسول : إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ فِي المَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً العَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ 2كورنثوس 5 :19 وكذا يُقال عن عمل الروح القدس، الأقنوم الثالث. فهو يجدّد قلوبنا، وينير عقولنا، ويقدّسنا التقديس اللازم للدخول إلى حضرة الله.

والواقع أنّه بدون الأقانيم، لا يصحّ أن يكون الله فادياً ومخلِّصاً ومقدِّساً وقاضياً معاً، على كيفيّة تتمّ فيها كلّ لوازم فداء الخاطي من لعنة الشريعة، التي لحقت به من جرّاء الخطيّة.

4 إنّ الثالوث يقدّم الله كمثال للحياة البشريّة فيما يتعلّق بالمعاشرة الحبّيّة والإلفة الأهليّة. فنرى حقيقة الأبوّة في الأقنوم الأوّل والبنوّة في الأقنوم الثاني. الأمر الذي يرفع شأن النسبتَين الأبويّة والبنويّة بين البشر.

ولو جرّدنا اللاهوت من كلّ شعور بالمحبّة لأصبح الله بالنسبة لنا ذلك السيّد الصارم الجبّار، الذي تفصلنا عنه الصرامة والجبروت.


----------



## egyfinance (11 مارس 2007)

*الى صديقى ابو البراء*

*اولا انت لم تطرح شيئا ابدا فيه سوء ادب على الاطلاق ، و لكن الحقيقة ان الكتاب المقدس قدم المسيح باقواله و افعاله التى تؤكد انه انسان حق و نبى حق و رسول حق و ملك حق و اله حق و الله الحق كل هذا مجتمعين ، لهذا لن تجد فى كل التاريخ البشرى شخصية واحدة جمعت بين كل الصفات و الاقوال و الاعمال و عاشت و رفعت كما حدث مع المسيح ، نعم قد تجد نبى ما عمل شىء ما مماثل هنا او نبيا اخر عمل شيئا مشابها هناك و لكنك لن تجد شخصا واحدا منذ ادم و حتى اليوم جمع كل الصفات و كل الاقوال و كل الاعمال التى تمت مع شخص يسوع المسيح فهو متفرد فى كل شىء ، ولادته التى لم تحدث مع اى شخص اخر ، حياته التى كانت الوحيدة بلا خطية ، اقواله و اقوال من عايشوه و عاصروه و افعاله التى لا يقدر عليها ابدا الا واحد هو الله ، ثم صلبه بلا ذنب او خطية و موته و قيامته و صعوده ، بل و حياته الان فهل يوجد منذ ادم و حتى لحظتنا هذه شخص ما غير المسيح حى بجسده و روحه فى السماء؟ هذا التفرد هو ما جعله ان يكون مستحقا كونه انسان و نبى و رسول و ملك و كاهن و اله و ان يكون هو الله .
للاستزادة و لطرح اية اسئلة ترغب فيها ارجو ان تتوجه للرابطة الخاصة بمناظرتى و هى :
* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16743*
*و اخيرا لك منى كل الشكر .*


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مارس 2007)

> اذا يبقى الانجيل بيضحك على الناس ويقول للمسيح الاله المتجسد انه رسول وبعد ما يموت يعرفوا ؟ ولا ايه وانا اسف ان كان السؤال فيه سوء ادب لكن عشان يكون بطريقة مباشرة فقط والله
> اسف على سوء الادب



*ما معنى كلامك هذا ؟؟؟ وضح اكثر بشكل صريح و بدون سخرية

كل مرة اكتشف لا فائدة من النقاش لانكم لا تريد ان تفهم نهائيا ........... فلماذا تسال من البداية ؟

اقرا بشكل حقيقي المشاركات ... لا تقرأ اول كلمتين فقط!*


----------

